# 101st setting draw weight



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

My manual that came with my 08 101st airborne bowtech says to take my bow to the authorized bowtech dealer 1 hr away. I just want to set the draw weight to max 70lbs do you just bottom out the limb bolts or back of half or full turn. I dont want to damage the bow. Thanks in advance


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

the 101st are a little diffrent cause they have the little rubber bumpers between the limb and the riser....but you can just turn them in till they stop...dont go gorilla on them and try and take them further than they want to go and jsut check all of your ATA, and brace height specs to make sure they are good and your good to go


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thanks legacy hunter*

Dont know why they dont say that in their manual. Nice to have help here on archery talk. Thanks again


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Weight*

Bottom the bolts out, without a lot of pressure, then back them out 1/4 turn each.


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

*101st airborne*

So bottom the bolts out gently till they stop and back them off 1/4 of a turn and I should be at max without damaging anything. I think that was the same for my old pse. Thanks for the help I dont want to jack up the new bow, or drive an hour for something simple.:teeth::smile:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*be very carefull*

i've had both a 101 and an 82
and i also have two friends with 82nds

limb pocket assy and risers are different on three of the four bows
one has shorter limb bolts than the others and one of the others is machined more in the riser than the others (alowing the limb bolts to be turned in futher)

if i were you i would check your specs and LBs then start to tighten the limb bolts until the rubbers start to compress check poundage and specs again
if specs are on and the poundage is low your strings maybe out of spec
if the specs are still off (short ata and long brace) and the lbs are low give them another half turn or so. It doesn't take much twisting on the limb bolts to gain 5lbs of draw.

My 101 was a pain i could not keep poundage in the bow
twist them up shoot it a bit and the sucker would lose 5lbs

Good luck


----------



## violentsleeper (Jul 8, 2009)

*101st bowtech*

I turned bolts in 2 full turns and still have room before bottom bolts out think it would be wise for me to get something to check poundage before I go to deep. With just 2 turns I can tell a difference with arrow speed. Thanks Hot Wheels and every one for their help.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Bowtech*

I was told at, least on my 101, that you should have a 1/2" between the riser and the limb with the rubber being between.Not all threaded bolt holes are exactly the same..therefore the measurement as a rule.This was right from BT.
Mine does not bottom out at that measurement but it does reach 71 lbs


----------

